# post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not sure if this will work or not
since I'm asking people to post up
what they paid for their TT's but I think
it could be very usefull.....
I'm on Long Island and am shopping the tri state area
for a Certified Preowned TT225QC. I'm planning on going CPO Certifed Pre Owned through a dealer for the peace of mind... recently read that vaultpsu bought cpo and had a 5k repair bill covered by Audi.
the reason I'm posting is that it seems that there are some
recent buyers of preowned TT's and there's been threads about "thinking of selling" and I'm sure there's a bunch of guys like me
here to learn as much as possible before buying.
the BUYERS GUIDE is great and I was psyched to see it and learn about things to check for.... 
I hope this thread will help people learn HOW MUCH $$ it should cost for buyers and sellers of particular TT's 
maybe we could post up like a registry....
some sort of way to make sense of the 
market value for pre owned TTs
even Anthony ([email protected])
part of the forum staff wants to know
what his TT is worth 
we can't PREDICT what a car should get but
can make approximations about the fair market value
based upon what was paid for RECENT TT's
What we really need is the info for cars that were bought and sold
and where they are. 
this is an example of a TT that I"m considering but might not buy
since I think it's priced high... 
I'll include it as an *example*
$23900 - bought dec 3rd, NY area - 2004 225QC in Dolomite Grey, 6 speed manual, 45K miles, 2 years CPO


_Modified by texboy99 at 1:28 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

Not quite sure exactly what you want but here it goes...
My history:
-2002 Audi TT 225QC Black on black, all options except navi.
-Purchased as a lease from Momentum Audi in Houston TX, on November 28th 2002 for the price of $39,545 
-When the lease was up it was purchased by High Country Wholesale in Boone NC. 
-March 22nd I bought it from High Country Wholesale, with 49K miles for the price of $19,500. 
-Been happy ever since


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought my 01 225q for $17.5k with 52k and cpo. 
My friend just sold his 01 225q (red, black roof, apr, coils, etc etc) with 58k for $14k!!!


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re:*

I believe Im the 3rd owner- just bought 2001 225q coupe black on gray all options except nav, 2 sets of wheels (fat 5s and 18s) 74k miles for 14,300.00


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (brian_216)*

this is EXACTLY the sort of info I was hoping to see pop up
thanks guys....


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (texboy99)*

June 06 - 2002 225Q coupe 6spd man. Alcantara Steering wheel 9K miles CPO Every avail option $25.5K

I dont think navi is an option in the US.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*I know that red tt.... sorta*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
My friend just sold his 01 225q (red, black roof, apr, coils, etc etc) with 58k for $14k!!! 

I think I saw that listing... the car was on ebay I think and 
was from boca or lauderdale? cool that it ended up here 
on vortex.... wonder why we didn't know the car before?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: I know that red tt.... sorta (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_
I think I saw that listing... the car was on ebay I think and 
was from boca or lauderdale? cool that it ended up here 
on vortex.... wonder why we didn't know the car before?

Yeah, he took a dive on the car... its worth much much more... He never posted it on here for some reason...


----------



## T AUDI T (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

I am the second owner of my 01, 225 roadster. black with baseball optic interior. I purchased it in August of 05 with 19 thousand miles on it. I paid 23. 
I was told by others on the forum that I paid too much but I have never had a problem and the car is still in showroom condition. It is now fairly well modded and performs beyond all of my original expectations.
I have a friend who purchased a new Z4 for nearly double what I paid and he has never gotten past my rear view mirrors. I know he hates to admit it but he has told me more than once that it is much better looking than his bmw inside and out.
Moral of the story: Find a good one and pay what it is worth. There are lot's of low $ cars out there.They are not always the best value.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (T AUDI T)*

I am the second owner on mine....purchased it 03/06....2003 225TT coupe Black (was)....$24,500 with 25kmiles...still had 1 year of factory warranty..


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (sharons03jetta)*

01 225Q blue on blue
67k miles 
ft.myers florida
19,500 before trade
15,350 with trade out the door.
bose
forged wheels
certified pre owned


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (GTImafia)*

I'm the second owner. My dealer located in Cali for me. It's lease was over and the guy didn't buy it so I got it from Audi. It was an 02 225QC black on black every option, no navi 38k, I paid 23k in March 06.
Adam


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

2002 225 Quattro coupe in Amulet Red, Grey interior, 6 speed manual, 28k miles, still on factory warranty. All options except navigation.
Bought in December 2005 for $23,000


----------



## Skyline291 (Dec 5, 2006)

My girl got her in 2001 for $29,000.00 certified pre owned (2000 tt 1.8t 180Q) and it had 5000 mile on it... but now you can get a 225 for under $20,000.00 with 30000 - 40000 mile... I think now it's the time to jump into audi's world!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Skyline291)*

I'm the 2nd owner of my car. Purchased silver 2002 TT 225q coupe, 37,000 miles for $23,000 in 11/06. Car is in better than new condition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car came with:
APR chip
VDTA intake
MTM Exhaust
Forge FMIC
Samco boost hoses
Samco turbo inlet
Stratmosphere DV
Forge Billet Aluminum TT Oil and Water Caps
Forge Billet Aluminum Strut Top Covers
42 Draft Design Engine Hardware Dress Kit
Votex Audi front lip
TT 3.2 HID's
TT 3.2 rear wing
TT 3.2 rear exhaust valence
Alcantara fully custom headliner
Audi sport shift knob
Peripheral IPOD link
20% tint
ECS Stage II Version II Porsche Big Brake Kit Slotted & Drilled front 
ECS Stage I Rear Upgrade Kit, Slotted & Drilled rear
18x8 O.Z. Superleggeras with 225/40 Pirelli P-Zero Nero's
Full set of H&R spacers with bolts


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

03 225Q 6 speed w/32k miles purchased in Oct. 05 for 22k.
On E-Bay


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (sharons03jetta)*

2001 225 Coupe with 51k for $16800. Although i had to go to a bigger city to find a decent price.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (vrdubin6)*

October 5th 2006. I bought a 2004 225Q with 5900 miles for $27,000. Silver with ebony leather.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (602crew)*

i got my 2001 Desert Green with green interior (people tell me this is a rare combo) 225 Roadster March 2005 for $26k. It was a CPO with 19k miles. I think I paid too much for it but I haven't had any problems with it. The tires that came with it were practically bald, some tires were beyond the wear indicators, but when I complained about them, they got me new tires.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (SungTT)*

We just found our CPO TT for $26K and change. It's a 2002, which makes you think we spent too much, but it's a Silver/Red ALMS with only 14,600 miles!







Purchased in Livermore, California, but originally owned in Scottsdale, AZ.
I wish this thread had been around a few months ago when we were pricing them!


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (andylyco)*

2000 tt 225 silver exterior, black interior. everything mint. 52k on the odo. 2 very slight scratches that i could buff out but havent yet.
17,899


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

March '06 - 2001 225 coupe with 47k and third party warranty for $17.8k. I'm the third owner, but the first owner only had the car for one year.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

Got the TT in Nov. 05
2001 Black 225QC
46K miles
Grey interior
Bose
*NO* ESP
paid 16K private party sale out of CT (I live on LI)
keep your eyes open for a few months, find the right price. I decided that in the end the CPO warranty didn't seem to be worth it. Purchasing a simmilar car from a dealership would have cost at least 5-6K more than what I spent.
From what I read before buying the car, the 225 motor had most of the kinks worked out that a lot of prior 1.8T designs had. In the buyers guide I posted what I paid for maitenance in the last year, keep it in mind that I did all the work myself minus the timing belt & water pump.
With audiworld as troubleshooters CPO isnt needed, read some of the horror stories, service is terrible. I'm right on LI and happy to lend a hand, I'm out almost every Sunday in my driveway.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 8:30 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_Got the TT in Nov. 05
2001 Black 225QC
46K miles
Grey interior
Bose
*NO* ESP
paid 16K private party sale out of CT (I live on LI)
keep your eyes open for a few months, find the right price. I decided that in the end the CPO warranty didn't seem to be worth it. Purchasing a simmilar car from a dealership would have cost at least 5-6K more than what I spent.
From what I read before buying the car, the 225 motor had most of the kinks worked out that a lot of prior 1.8T designs had. In the buyers guide I posted what I paid for maitenance in the last year, keep it in mind that I did all the work myself minus the timing belt & water pump.
With audiworld as troubleshooters CPO isnt needed, read some of the horror stories, service is terrible. I'm right on LI and happy to lend a hand, I'm out almost every Sunday in my driveway.

_Modified by Village_Idiot at 8:30 AM 12-6-2006_

In my case the CPO was worth its weight in gold! But then again I paid 17.5k private party and called Audi to have them transfer the CPO warranty into my name. CPO ended up costing me $150.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (vaultpsu)*

2001 TT 225 Silver/Ebony
All options except Navigation
18,500 miles completely stock
$18,000
August of '06
I bought it from a family owned and operated Used Car lot an hour from my home. I had a extensive and expensive inspection done by my favorite audi/vw shop. Researched the service history based on VIN# and did a carfax. I was satisfied on all accounts. So far I have had no issues with the car.



_Modified by peruski at 7:37 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_2001 TT 225 Silver/Ebony
All options except Navigation
18,500 miles completely stock
$18,000
August of '06
I bought it from a family owned and operated Used Car lot an hour from my home. I had a extensive and expensive inspection done by my favorite audi/vw shop. Researched the service history based on VIN# and did a carfax. I was satisfied on all accounts. So far I have had no issues with the car.
good deal
_Modified by peruski at 7:37 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_2001 TT 225 Silver/Ebony
All options except Navigation
18,500 miles completely stock
$18,000
August of '06
I bought it from a family owned and operated Used Car lot an hour from my home. I had a extensive and expensive inspection done by my favorite audi/vw shop. Researched the service history based on VIN# and did a carfax. I was satisfied on all accounts. So far I have had no issues with the car.


Best deal I've seen or heard about..


----------



## Screech1 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

Three weeks ago I traded in my Jazz Blue 03 GTi 20th Anniversary and I purchased an 02 225Q ALMS Edition with 40,000 mi. Silver with red leather. I paid $21,900 for it and I couldn't be happier! My GTI was faster than my stock TT, but I'm working on that!


----------



## golfstellth (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

I just bought at 2002 Quattro ALMS from Fred Baker in Ohio (I'm from CT)
I'm going to pick it up on Friday. 
It doesn't have NAV, but has everything else including the useless phone set up.
It has 31K miles, cpo and I paid 23K. Apparently this is kind of high, but it's far less than any were being sold around here.
I think this post is very useful considering how much variability there seems to be in price.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (golfstellth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfstellth* »_I just bought at 2002 Quattro ALMS from Fred Baker in Ohio (I'm from CT) I'm going to pick it up on Friday. 
It doesn't have NAV, but has everything else including the useless phone set up. It has 31K miles, cpo and I paid 23K. Apparently this is kind of high, but it's far less than any were being sold around here. I think this post is very useful considering how much variability there seems to be in price.

Lotsa new ALMS! And you think YOU paid a lot for your ALMS? Did you read my earlier post?







Ours has NAV, but we're still dealing with the dealers trying to get it to work.
And as to the useless phone setup, if you remove the black plastic box-lookin-thing from the phone holder, it looks and feels like a grab handle for the passenger. If I can't find any mention of this in the archives, I'll make a thread with pics and info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfstellth (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (andylyco)*

Great Idea for the phone thing.... Though, I was considering using it to power a Bluetooth cell and then controlling it through an aftermarket Nav., but it will be some time before I'll be able to afford all that.
Would also be cool to make a registry of all the ALMS owners....
I feel better about paying 23K now.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

Purchased my 2001 Silver 180TQ Coupe with 9,758 miles in November of 2005 for $ 20,000. Car doesn't have a scratch or dent. Looks like it had just came out of the showroom.
Since then I have done the APR Chip-93 Octane, Hyperboost DV, ModShack VTDA and Brock B2 wheels. Suspension is next.


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh boy .....
I purchaed my TT in June of 2004 with 48000 miles and I paid $23k
Since then I have put in well over that - probably over $30k, take a look at my sig and click on the link for the full story, basically I am nuts about the TT, and have been for quite some time.
Without a doubt, this is the BEST car I have ever owned, simply amazing!
Also, currently I have 108000 miles and I have literally driven my TT over the entire country, from San Diego and half the coast of Ca. and another trip to Colorado for TT-west 06 and also all the way to NJ for Waterfest as well as another trip to Chattanooga, TN for TT-east 05 and Stowe, Vermont for TT-east 06 - Awesome road car!










_Modified by UneekTT at 7:32 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## TTinNC (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro Roadster 
Bought on 11-1-06 with 47,609 for $17900. Early birthday present to me.








First sold as a lease car on 9-15-01 from Flow Audi. 
Sold to second owner from Flow Audi as CPO on 8-8-05 with 32,000 miles. 
Transfered the TTs CPO to me for $150.


_Modified by TTinNC at 4:43 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (TTinMN)*

I bought my 2003 225HP TT in November 2006 for $21K. It is all stock, 30,000 miles, Ocean Blue with Gray interior. I'm in MN


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Best deal I've seen or heard about..









Yeah, I got lucky. I had been looking at TT's for months. I spotted this one (or a friend did rather) on Autotrader.com it had been listed Sunday night I called Monday morning and went to take a look...spotless. I put a deposit on it on the spot, and scheduled the inspection for the following day.
It was obviously someone's second or third car. It came with an extra set of floor mats and a car cover in the hatch. 
While I was negotiating the price the dealer took several more phone calls on the car. By the end of it all he realized that he had underpriced the car...I felt a little guilty....but just a little.


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (peruski)*

i bought my silver 225 hp coupe with a light grey leather interior for 15.5 out the door. in november 2005. it had 73000 miles and a new timing belt. lots of service (po was the writer for the service department in the audi dealership)
its now for sale with @83000 miles for 14. and there is no interest.
i guess under 50k is when these cars are worth anything. over 50 the drop out of value.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*tomorrow, I'm in there!*

Tomorrow is the day I pick up MY TT
it's the one I originally posted
that I was interested in
$23400
2004 Dolomite Grey, grey interior
225 Quattro Coupe, 45k miles Audi CPO
every option but Nav
this post and the buyers guide have been
pretty helpfull, I feel like I"m getting an OK
deal on the TT, Dealer Service coverage is 6 years/100k
.... that's about 4 years of coverage for me


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

14,500 + tax, tags, and got it financed - 2001 225Q w/ 56000 from a porsche/audi dealer


----------



## termite (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (ShockwaveCS)*

2000 FWD w/ 50k miles black/grey abt grill, 18's and very clean carfax. owned by an engineer. picking it up in RI tomorrow for $10,000 so this is my first post on the tt board...


----------



## golfstellth (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: tomorrow, I'm in there! (texboy99)*

Texboy,
that's not an "ok" deal, it's a great deal... congrats!


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*bump*

I'll bump this back up so it won't get lost
maybe this will help people who are shopping
around some to get an idea of what's out there
and what it's costing.....
adding a pic for clix


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Dude - you BETTER be at the next TT event near you - TT-west, TT-east or TT-central (midwest)
Good deal - Nice ride!


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

2002 225hp moro blue w/all black int. 34000 miles all options but nav plus a sunroof. bought it out in cali $18900


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Im trying to sell my Mazda 3 to get a used TT and I have been looking all over to find the right one with the right color I want with the quattro and 225hp and if you arent afraid of having to travel a little bit you can find your car and get a good price. Especially now that the new TT just came out
dan


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

I bought this *2001 Denim/Denim TTQC 225 w/ 80k miles* a couple months ago.
The engine was replaced under warranty at 50k miles, and I have all service records on the car since new. This guy babied the car, and it hardly had a stone chip when I got it.
*Existing Mods:*
O.CT chip
O.CT FMIC
ModShack Stage III intake
Greddy RS BOV
Samco hoses
Miltech hi-flow cat
Forge Motorsports SS cat-back
boost controller
full Bilstein PSS9
19mm rear swaybar
drilled/slotted rotors
EBC green pads
SS brake lines
15mm/20mm spacers
smoked corner lenses
3.2 rear valence
Osir key fob mod
boost gauge
*My cost:* $16,000
*I added:*
18x8.5" Fikse Profil 10 wheels - $1,200 (including sale of my Fat Fives)
Alpine 9856 iPod stereo - $300 
Tints $100 










_Modified by transio at 9:58 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (transio)*








that is sick.....
good luck with that nicely tuned TT
what a great deal also for a car
that's ready for the show or auto-x.


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks, bro! Looking to autox it soon. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_Im trying to sell my Mazda 3 to get a used TT and I have been looking all over to find the right one with the right color I want with the quattro and 225hp and if you arent afraid of having to travel a little bit you can find your car and get a good price. Especially now that the new TT just came out
dan

what exactly are you looking for?
ill make you a deal since your local..


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (vw.insect)*

bump cause someone asked for it


----------



## dallas4u (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (texboy99)*

- 2001 Audi TT 225QR, 94k miles, black on gray
- All options (even stupid phone plug) except Navi
- Almost perfect shape
- Purchased 12/22/06 for $12k


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (dallas4u)*

2001 Audi TT 225Q
35K all options except Navi
purchased 6/28/06
$18900


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

2001 TT Quattro Coupe 79k Miles. 
Paid 10,500.
Cosmetically its gorgeous. Internal wear is very minor and no major flaws outside. Has 225 Dual Exhaust and valance.
Problems Not noticed before I bought it:
-Heated Seat buttons pushed into dash when I first used them... I only checked that they worked, not didnt push into the dash. Simple fix - retention bracket was not connected. 
-Needed TB 
-Threw a CEL after I drove it off the lot on my way home. I think the dealer reset it, but no way to be sure. Needed new plugs, MAF, and DV.
-One rim has curb rash
-Lost a center cap for one of my rim on the drive home.
-No radio code
The Good:
-I paid a pretty good price
-I have some cheesy 3rd party warranty for 2 yaars
-Was a CPO in 2004 (Audi CPO Warranty expired 13 days before I bought it)
-Has brand new tires
-Was serviced regularly at the Audi Dealership near me.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

2002 ALMS 225Q Misano Red/Silver Leather
31k Miles
Every option (including Nav and phone holder)
Full Clear Bra
Immaculate Inside and Out - but every wheel had curb rash
Bought in 7/2006
Paid $21,995
-Rich


----------



## pray4mojo (May 8, 2006)

2001 ttr desert green..ebony CLOTH! interior opt... purch 4/05 with 18k mi for 18,500... calif. car with a warr direct ext warr (handy for that cluster repl! lol)


----------



## jcorkecu (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (peruski)*

2004 Silver Audi 180FWD Roadster.......under 20,000 miles.
I bought from my Aunt for $19,300. Story: Aunt won a free 3 year lease on it. All 3 years of needed and required service done by Audi. Bought from dealer at the after lease price. Had she not bought it, the dealer would have sold for 25k+.
This was her 3rd car, she had it for only the 3 years of the lease. She bought from the dealer and I bought it from her the next day. It never had gone over 90mph before I got it.
I think this is one of by far, the best deal I've ever seen on a 2004 Audi TT with around my mileage and service record. Came with the CPO warranty.
Soon will have 93 APR/GIAC/REVO chip, VTDA Modshack (stage 2), Forge/Hyperboost DV. I just hope if I decide not to keep, I can get more than what I bought it for.


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

2004 TTR 3.2DSG Papaya/Black(10+ condition). Everything but NAV & Baseball Stich. 19K Miles, $29k


----------



## brcosm (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (mcguijo)*

Thinking about getting this TT:
02 Moro Blue Coupe 225 hp
69k Miles
TB and Water pump service at 60k
New tires and battery
17" Alloy rims
Most options other than navi
Price is $14k? Seems good to me. Let me know what you all think


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (brcosm)*

2003 225 coupe, special order Nogaro Blue
Bought in April 2007 w/33,xxx for $23K
All options except navigaton
Came with CPO, which has so far been useless (only for major mechanical)
-It was a special order from a guy out west, and I also have factory chromed CT5 wheels stock. I am trying to sell those, but I might also get them refinished in semi-gloss gray, and use them for summer rubber instead.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (l88m22vette)*

2002 225 Quattro Coupe 
Aviator Grey exterior and ebony Interior
58K Miles 
CPO until May 2008 or 82K Miles
Purchased from an Audi dealer in May of 2006 after it was turned from lease by the original owner.
16999 Cash
Here is my favorate picture. Thanks again Mathew, you are the Shiznitt.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (texboy99)*

bout mine in august of 07 with 82k miles for 14k - 2001 225 QC. mt lake silver. interior was in mint condition and aside from rock chips in the front bumper the outside was great too. I am 3rd owner.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

im the second owner of an 01 225 quattro coupe.
i paid 15,995 for this beauty in early 07 with 44K on the clock from a FORD dealer of all places (i found it on autotrader). 
at the time i thought it was a good deal- most of the ones with similar specs in my area were about 19-21K.
seems like ever since the mark 2 came out, the mark 1's value has been going down REAL quick- which sucks for me and a lot of others who bought earlier- 
but i guess for the new guy wanting to get into a TT it will be really easy and affordable. hell, once i see 225s start dropping to the sub-10K area im thinking of picking up another one as a project. and at the rate things have been going lately i assume that will be pretty soon unfortunately!
anyway, i dont care about resale value on my car. as you may know from my other thread im in it for the LONG HAUL and plan to keep this baby for a very very long time. once i can get another daily beater the TT is going to be garaged, pampered, and used only for special occasions and nice days.


----------



## jarero (Sep 7, 2003)

I had no plans on buying a TT but I stumbled into an 00' FWD with 150k on the clock (20k on new motor). This car was heavily documented since day one and is in near perfect cosmetic condition. It does need some work like tires, CEL, sway bay squeek, etc. Nothing major wrong with it. I paid $5,000, clean title and clean carfax.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (scoTT la rock)*

I'm the second owner of an '01 180QC Black on Grey, was a lease return. Paid $15950 out the door August 31, 2007 (still remember the exact day). Found it at a tiny independent dealer on Autotrader with 49K miles on it. It was immaculate, didn't look like anyone had ever driven it. 
It had the Bose sound system with CD Changer but that was about it for options. No Xenon headlights (added my own, cheap eBay kit from VVME - GREAT kit! Will probably do high beams soon too), no heated seats - it does have that phone plug though. No navigation, obviously.
I love it, I "upgraded" (can you even call it that? It's so much more) from a '93 Volvo 940 Wagon. It's going into the shop tomorrow because it sounds like a diesel at idle but I still love it. If I were having problems with any other car I think I'd be pissed, but not this one. 
_Modified by bauch1425 at 4:28 PM 1-2-2008_


_Modified by bauch1425 at 6:06 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (texboy99)*

2nd owner..black on black 2001 tt 225..1st owner bought car new in 01... sold the car to Chicago motor cars to buy a 06 gt2 porsche. i paid 16k for it in april at chicago motor cars in carol stream ILL














and been in love every since...flew up to test drive the car from florida since i couldnt find not a one within a 300 mile radius of me


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

2004 TT 3.2L purchased in October for $27k
- Dolomite Gray
- 26k miles on the odometer
- DSG, Quattro, and S-Line trim obviously as standard
- options: Bose w/CD changer and Homelink
- Audi warranty was reset also so no worries about anything for 50k more miles.


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

2004 TT225 roadster. blue with a blue top and baseball interior. Every option but navi. Im the second owner i just bought it with 10,300 miles on it from a dealer in Pennsylvania.I didnt get a warranty but the car runs and drives like its new. I paid 24k out the door. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by silvervr6dub at 8:49 PM 1/2/2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

You also need to consider the condition of the car. Of course, CPO cars are supposed to be the top of the pick.
2004 TT225 Dolomite Gray Coupe
-I got mine September 1, 2007.
-Approx. 26,800 miles
-CPO
-$27,000 (NAPA Retail $32,000--which is what the bank used to -approve the loan.)
-Washington, DC Market area
-Rare--I've only seen two or three others.


_Modified by JettaRed at 5:55 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (silvervr6dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervr6dub* »_2004 TT225 roadster. blue with a blue top and baseball interior. Every option but navi. Im the second owner i just bought it with 10,300 miles on it from a dealer in Pennsylvania.I didnt get a warranty but the car runs and drives like its new. I paid 24k out the door. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by silvervr6dub at 8:49 PM 1/2/2008_

Wow! Wonder why they didn't CPO it. They could've gotten another $5k for it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: tomorrow, I'm in there! (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_Tomorrow is the day I pick up MY TT
it's the one I originally posted
that I was interested in
$23400
2004 Dolomite Grey, grey interior
225 Quattro Coupe, 45k miles Audi CPO
every option but Nav
this post and the buyers guide have been
pretty helpfull, I feel like I"m getting an OK
deal on the TT, Dealer Service coverage is 6 years/100k
.... *that's about 4 years of coverage for me* 

Not to spoil your fun, but watch the 6 year limit on CPO cars. It's six years from the service date of the car, not when you buy it.


_Modified by JettaRed at 6:01 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (VWdriver03)*

My lady and I searched for about 6 months looking for either an A4 or a 225TT ...yes I know such different cars but that is what she narrowed down her selection too. She never once considered a 180 TT (sorry guys!)
Anways, after lots of consideration, research into the 225 TT, test drives, etc....we found hers at the only Audi dealer here in Austin (Roger Beasley Audi)
*Certified Pre-owned 2003 225 TT
Brilliant Red (that's what they call it from Audi)
25,6xxx miles upon purchase
Paid 20,000 before trade in...she was given 8,000 on trade so basically before TTL etc...she financed 12,000 from Audi.
* 
Car was purchased originally back in 2003 from Roger Beasley Audi and traded in for a MK2 TT at same dealer. All scheduled maintenance was performed at the dealer, including the 40,000 mile service (they went by years over actual miles....big plus). 

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Not to spoil your fun, but watch the 6 year limit on CPO cars. It's six years from the service date of the car, not when you buy it.


You do make a valid point about this. We made perfectly clear when the CPO would be out. Our CPO warranty ends Oct of 2009 but I have a feeling we'll get to 100,000 mile mark before that point







...my lady and I love the car and afterall....its meant to be driven!!!












_Modified by vwglinut at 9:18 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine:
2000 180Q Coupe - Av Gray/Gray Leather.
86k on the clock bought July 07 for $11k cash.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

bought my 2001 225Q coupe in oct for 14k with 60k miles


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

2005 3.2 w. DSG loaded. 30K miles. $28K


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Wow! Wonder why they didn't CPO it. They could've gotten another $5k for it.

Definantly a good find. I did my research, and the salesman was less than honest, so i made sure i stuck it too him. I stole the car for what i paid and the friendly sales staff picked up the bill for me, my lady and my 2 friends that drove me up to get a nice breakfast while they buffed out the car he was trying to sell but forgot to detail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

2001 225QR 68,000 miles $13,000...mint, even the leather like new







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Bought my 04' with just under 19,000 miles last spring from a small, independant dealer (Sutherland Motors in Rochester, NY). It was previously owned by a female Kodak executive. The car was perfect, as new. I paid 23,700 for it. You may want to give them a call in Rochester. They had several TTs on the lot when I got mine. Mine was a gamble purchase, as I bought it sight unseen. I had my daughter who was moving here, drive it cross country for me. The dealer was so confident with the car he gave me an unconditional 6 week, money back guarantee. I've had no problems with the car.


----------



## TTQCrob (Jan 5, 2008)

Just bought mine in Nov 07' for $12k. Desert Green Pearl 180QC with just under 55k miles, fully loaded, mint condition. Windshield had like a NASA parking sicker on it.. think the guy before me worked for NASA, kinda cool..
I LOVE IT.


----------



## wantamkV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (TTQCrob)*

I bought mine in June '06 with 19,800 on the clock for 19,500. Its a 225 qc
Paint isn't in the best of shape though.
Anybody know of a good body shop in northern NJ?


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (texboy99)*

well idk if u call it 2nd owner but my dad got a new 1 (new body style) and he gave me his 2000


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (PTJettaDriver)*

01' 225Qt BLk on BLk for $16-7 on December 27 2007
OH! Who's Daddy's little Booooy?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (NIGHTWOLF)*

3rd owner woooo


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: post here if your the SECOND OWNER of your TT (Blue20thAE)*

01 Silver 225Q on black leather. Bought mine in November 07 for $12,200 with 74k, like new inside and out (minus needing tires) with all service records.
I like many others, couldn't be happier


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Papaya 3.2 coupe? If so, I called Sutherland about it a day after they sold it to you! Never had a chance to see it...deal was closed...small world....Good Luck...J


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (mcguijo)*

No, mine was the brilliant red 225 qc. The papaya coupe was on the lot when I bought mine though. Those guys took good care of me. I'd buy from them again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

